# Sick of having hypos



## smudger0 (Feb 3, 2011)

Hello there I have just recently started to train again. I have started running and am pushing myself a little bit so that I can reach my goals. Basically want to run faster for longer. Have been doing various longer up to 11km runs and puching myself on 5km runs. However i am also keeping a good look at my carbs intake and recording everything carbs, how much i eat, how much insulin i am taking, glucose levels etc. I was doing well before i started running again. I am using novarapid for main and lantus for background. Have reduced background due to hypos from 14 units down to 12 then to 10 units. Am on a ratio of 1:1 which was working prior to training but now any insulin seems too much. But i know if i do not take any then my blood glucose will go through tthe roof again. Getting a bit peeved off really as thought it would be all better if i was training but does not seem that way. Has anyone any ideas. Suggestions in relation to using levamir instead of lantus, think that would work. Any help greatly appretiated.


----------



## Pigeon (Feb 3, 2011)

Hi Smudger0, well done for getting back into training. I have done the great north run twice and I had far from perfect BG levels! But I like to think I'm gradually getting better control, so here is what I have found helpful:

I have swapped from Lantus to Levemir in the last year and that has helped as I can take less backgroung insulin in the day when I'm training, and that seems to work well. I also have NovoPen junior for Novorapid and Levemir, which can do half units, which really helps if you don't need a lot of insulin. You can get your GP to prescribe you with these.

I also read "The Diabetic Athlete's Handbook" which was very helpful, and explained a lot of the science behind it, and the difference between aerobic and anaerobic exercise. For example, if I got for a short fast run up hills I actually take extra NR beforehand as otherwise my levels rise. But if I'm going for a long jog then I have something like a glass of juice and only half the normal NR with it as otherwise my levels will drop. After running I take about 70% of my normal NR with meals and make sure I have a snack before bed.

RunSweet is a website which has a forum for diabetic sportspeople, which is helpful as well, although it's not a particularly busy forum.

Well done for keeping the log book - I think the only thing you can do is keep trying different things and see how it turns out. Hopefully eventually you will find something that works for you!


----------



## smudger0 (Feb 3, 2011)

*Thank you for your reply*

Thank you for your swift response it seems like it would be beneficial to me from yourself and from reading other posts that chaning to levamir may help with running. I need to speak to my dsn asap and i am going to try and do this tomorrow as i am looked after by the hospital not my gp for many reasons including surgery incompitance really. I have done the DAFNE course as well and think i should know what to do but it all just seems to have gone a little pear shaped. Very frustrating.


----------



## Pigeon (Feb 3, 2011)

Hope you get some help from your DSN. I know everyone is different, but I found Levemir to suit me a lot better, and I've had fewer night time hypos since I changed, and I find it suits the days I'm exercising better too.


----------



## Ergates (Feb 4, 2011)

I wish I'd known about levemir earlier, that would have helped me loads.  I might reduce my novorapid even more than Pigeon, as low as 20-33% of my normal dose for carbs during exercise if I've had a couple of consecutive days of training.  Most of the time the reduction is between 50-90%.



Pigeon said:


> For example, if I got for a short fast run up hills I actually take extra NR beforehand as otherwise my levels rise. But if I'm going for a long jog then I have something like a glass of juice and only half the normal NR with it as otherwise my levels will drop. After running I take about 70% of my normal NR with meals and make sure I have a snack before bed.



Yes, it's quite amazing the difference.  I've not done any serious training for a few years now, but intervals did exactly this for me.


----------

